# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة تطوير عمليات وسياسات إدارة المشتريات واتفاقيات مستوى الخدمة-الخبرة الحديثة 2019

## haidy hasaan

* يدعوكم  مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات (METC) التسجيل في  أحدث دوراته للعام 2019 تطوير عمليات وسياسات إدارة المشتريات واتفاقيات مستوى الخدمة  يرجي التواصل علي Mobile, whatsapp: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com
للتعرف علي دوراتنا في جميع المجالات يرجي الضغط
علي الروابط
https://haidy59.wixsite.com/training-metc https://haidyhassan.blogspot.com تعقد جميع دوراتنا بمقر المركز بدبي وفروعنا بالقاهرة أسطنبول وكوالامبور الهدف العام تحديد الدور الاستراتيجي لإدارة المشتريات في المؤسسة ممارسة أحدث تقنيات الكتابة المهنية في كتابة السياسات والعمليات والإجراءات واتفاقيات مستوى الخدمة صياغة السياسات للحوكمة الفعالة للأنشطة المؤسسية في إدارة المشتريات تصميم عمليات وإجراءات متعددة الوظائف في سبيل تحسين الضوابط والمخرجات المتعلقة بالجهد والتكاليف والوقت تطوير اتفاقيات مستوى الخدمة التي تضع قواعداً ذكية للعلاقة بين قسم إدارة المشتريات وبقية أقسام المؤسسة بعض من محاور الدورة الدور الاستراتيجي لقسم إدارة المشتريات تعريفات ومصطلحات المشتريات تحوّل عمليات إدارة المشتريات لوظيفة استراتيجية علاقة قسم إدارة المشتريات ببقية أقسام المؤسسة عملية المشتريات المبادئ الأخلاقية التي تحكم وظائف إدارة المشتريات استخدام أسلوب الكتابة المناسب الكتابة بأسلوب شخصي تنظيم الفقرات والجمل تطبيقات الكتابة لغة بسيطة لغة محددة لغة إيجابية استخدام الأفعال المبنية للمعلوم تطبيق القواعد اللغوية السهلة والفعالة فهرس Gunning fog index لمستوى تعقيد الكتابة دورات المشتريات والمخازن
ستعقد الدورات فى الدول الاتية
ماليزيا - تركيا - دبي - السعودية (جدة - الرياض - الدمام ) - المغرب – مصر) لقاهرة - الاسكندرية- شرم الشيخ(- اندونيسيا - المانيا –تونس- سويسرا- الاردن - قطر - لندن - لبنان - فيينا – فرنسا- نيويورك- سلطنة عمان- الشهادات
بنهاية البرنامج التدريبي يحصل المتدرب على
- شهادة معتمدة من مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب و الاستشارات -             شهادة معتمدة من كامبريدج مع التوثيق من الخارجية البريطانية
- شهادة معتمدة من المعهد القومي للبحوث مع التوثيق من الخارجية المصرية
بالأضافة الى ذلك فأن المتدرب يحصل على شهادة معتمدة من جانبنا
و من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية ) حسب الرغبة (
ما يميز مركزنا خصومات خاصة للمجموعات ( 2 فأكثر ( 1. الدورات التدريبية تنفذ باللغتين : العربية أو الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة 2. شهادات الدورة باللغة العربية و اللغة الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة 3. القاعة التدريبية على مستوى فندقي 5 نجوم ونقدم المزيد من المجالات المختلفة
#دورات_الموارد_البشرية_والتدريب #دورات_القيادة_والادارة_والتطوير_الذاتي #دورات_السكرتارية_وادارة_المكاتب_والارشفة #دورات_التسويق_والمبيعات #دورات_المشتريات_والمخازن #دورات_الشحن_والنقل_والجمارك #دورات_العلاقات_العامة_والاعلام #دورات_القانون_والعقود #دورات الصحة_وسلامة_الغذاء #دورات_البيئة #دورات_التأمين #دورات_الملكية_الفكرية #دورات_تقنية_المعلومات #البرامج_التربوية #دورات الهندسة_الزراعية_وتنسيق_الحدائق #دورات_الهندسة_الأنشائية_وهندسة_الطرق #دورات_هندسة_المساحة #دورات_الهندسة_الميكانيكية #دورات_الهندسة_الكهرباء #دورات_هندسة_النفط_والغاز #دورات_الجودة_والهندسة_الصناعية #دورات_المحاسبة_المالية_والادارية_والحكومية #دورات_المالية_والحسابات_في_القطاع_النفطي #دورات_المراجعة_والتدقيق #دورات_الموازنات_والتخطيط_المالي #دورات_البنوك_والتجارة_الخارجية #دورات_البورصة_وسوق_المال #دورات_الاحصاء #دورات_الامن السلامة_والصحة_المهنية #دورات_الدفاع_المدني #دورات_أمنية_متخصصة #الدورات_العسكرية #دورات_أمن_المطارات #دورات_الصيانة_والهندسة_التقنية وغيرها من الدورات المتخصصة
ولمزيد من الدورات يمكنكم زيارة الروابط التالية

Blogger
Facebook
Twitter
Linkedin
+Google
ولمزيد من الدورات ومعلومات عن الدورات والمحتوي العلمي يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال
Haidy Hassan
Training coordinator
Mobile, whats app: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com
*

----------

